# من فوائد الشوكولاته ....و مضارها .



## قلم حر (20 نوفمبر 2006)

الشوكولاته "تخفض خطر الجلطة الدموية" ​
يقول باحثون أمريكيون إن تناول كمية صغيرة من الشوكولاته الداكنة في اليوم يمكن أن يميع الدم ويقلل خطر التجلطات الدموية بقدر مشابه تقريبا لتأثير الأسبيرين. 
وقد أجرى الباحثون التجارب على 139 شخصا من مدمني تناول الشوكولاته. 
وكان هؤلاء قد تم استثناؤهم من دراسة أخرى لأنهم لم يستطيعوا التخلص من عادة تناول الشوكولاته كما كان مطلوبا منهم. 
وكان بحث سابق قد أشار إلى أن الشوكولاته مفيدة للقلب. 
وقد أجرت الدراسة الجديدة جامعة "جون هوبكينز" وأعلنت في اجتماع لـ"جمعية القلب الأمريكية" في شيكاغو. 
وقد بدأ فريق البحث بدراسة تأثيرات الأسبيرين على الصفيحات الدموية-وهي جزيئات صلبة رقيقة في الدم تتجمع معا لتشكل خثرة دموية. 
وكان العلماء يعرفون منذ عشرين عاما تقريبا أن الشوكولاته الداكنة يمكن أن تخفض ضغط الدم، كما أن لها تأثيرات نافعة أخرى على تدفق الدم. 
لكن مجموعة المدمنين على تناول هذا النوع من الشوكولاته والتي درسها الباحثون مكنتهم من اقتناص فرصة مثالية لمعرفة المزيد عن هذه الخواص بإجراء تحليل حيوي كيماوي على المفحوصين. 
وقد قارن الباحثون بين طول المدة التي تستغرقها صفيحات الدم المأخوذة من هؤلاء الأشخاص ومن آخرين ممن لايتناولون الشوكولاته لكي تتخثر، وذلك خلال مرورها بنظام من الأوعية الدموية الميكانيكية. 
وأظهرت الدراسة أن الصفيحات الدموية المأخوذة من أشخاص امتنعوا عن تناول الشوكولاته قد تخثرت بسرعة أكبر، بعد 123 ثانية، بالمقارنة مع 130 ثانية استغرقها تخثر الصفيحات المأخوذة من مجموعة مدمني الشوكولاته. 
ويقر الباحث البروفيسور ديان بيكر بأهمية نتائج البحث وما يظهره من فائدة الشوكولاته في منع تخثر الدم الذي يمكن أن يسد الأوعية الدموية ويتسبب في السكتة القلبية. 
لكنه يقول:" تناول قدر صغير من الشوكولاته أو شرب كوب من الكاكاو الساخن جزء من الطعام المعتاد ربما يكون مفيدا للصحة الشخصية طالما أن الناس لا يفرطون في ذلك وطالما لا يأكلون أطعمة فيها قدر كبير من الزبدة والسكر. 
ويقول البروفيسور بيكر إن تناول مقدار ملعقتين من الشوكولاته الداكنة في اليوم كاف للحصول على تأثير مفيد. 
ويعتقد أن العنصر الأساسي في هذا التأثير المفيد للشوكولاته الداكنة هي مركبات تتواجد بكمية كبيرة فيها تدعى "الفلافونويدات". مفيدة ولكن.. 
لكن الممرضة في جمعية القلب البريطانية فيكي إيفانز تبدي بعض التحفظ عندما تقول:" ربما يكون للمواد الكيماوية في حبات الكاكاو بعض التأثير المفيد لدورتنا الدموية، لكن الشوكولاته هي غالبا جزء من المشكلة بالنسبة لصحة القلب أكثر من كونها جزءا من الحل." 
وتضيف إيفانز:" هذا القول ينطبق بشكل خاص على الشوكولاته البيضاء( الحليبية) التي غالبا ما تحتوي قدرا أكبر من الدهون والسكريات." 
لكنها تردف بالقول:" بالطبع هذا لا يعني أننا ننصح الناس بالتجنب التام للشوكولاته-إذ بوسع المرء أن يتناول شيئا منها من حين لأخر- لكن هناك طرقا أكثر فاعلية للاعتناء بقلبك أكثر من استخدام الشوكولاته. وتختم الممرضة المختصة كلامها بالقول:" تناول خمس قطع من الفواكه الخضار يوميا أفضل بكثير للحصول على "الفلافونويدات" الواقية للقلب دون الحاجة للإحساس بالقلق من كمية الدهون والسكر التي تحتويها كل قطعة شوكولاته." 
موضوع من BBCArabic.com
http://news.bbc.co.uk/go/pr/fr/-/hi/arabic/sci_tech/newsid_6153000/6153960.stm

منشور 2006/11/16 12:17:08 GMT


----------



## القيصر (25 نوفمبر 2006)

اللي بسمعك بتحكي عن الشوكلا ......lol بفكرك خبير .....صلني شهور بحكيلك روح على دكتور الاسنان احسنلك من ما تفتح مواضيع عن الشوكلا و تتحسر.....


----------



## قلم حر (13 ديسمبر 2006)

القيصر قال:


> اللي بسمعك بتحكي عن الشوكلا ......lol بفكرك خبير .....صلني شهور بحكيلك روح على دكتور الاسنان احسنلك من ما تفتح مواضيع عن الشوكلا و تتحسر.....


فضحتني !
بس معلش .....أخوي الصغير أعملك أيه ؟


----------



## ارووجة (13 ديسمبر 2006)

منيح انا كل يوم تئريبا باكل شوكلاته ممممممممممم بحبها  كتير


مرسي ليك اخي ^_^


----------



## فادية (27 ديسمبر 2006)

اموت في شي اسمه شوكولا بس ما اكلها كثير لانها تزيد الوزن :smil13: 
ميرسي السمردلي على الموضوع اللذيذ :smil12: 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## قلم حر (27 ديسمبر 2006)

ارووجة قال:


> منيح انا كل يوم تئريبا باكل شوكلاته ممممممممممم بحبها كتير
> 
> 
> مرسي ليك اخي ^_^


و أنا محروم من الشوكولاته :smil13: .................مع أنب بعشقها !
ميرسي لمرورك .


----------



## قلم حر (27 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> اموت في شي اسمه شوكولا بس ما اكلها كثير لانها تزيد الوزن :smil13:
> ميرسي السمردلي على الموضوع اللذيذ :smil12:
> ربنا يباركك


و تزيد الوزن ............شو يعني ؟
ربنا يوفقك .


----------



## ارووجة (27 ديسمبر 2006)

محروم ليه...


هلئ بالعيد رح يكون كتيررر شوكولاته ههههه يمممي


----------



## قلم حر (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من فوائد الشوكولاته ....و مضارها .*



ارووجة قال:


> محروم ليه...
> بسبب تسوس الأسنان:smil13: !
> 
> 
> هلئ بالعيد رح يكون كتيررر شوكولاته ههههه يمممي


صحه و هنا .


----------



## candy shop (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: من فوائد الشوكولاته ....و مضارها .*

انا بقى الحمد الله مش بحبها

شكرااااااااااااااا يا قلم حر

وربنا يوفقك​


----------



## قلم حر (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من فوائد الشوكولاته ....و مضارها .*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> انا بقى الحمد الله مش بحبها​
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااا يا قلم حر​
> 
> وربنا يوفقك​


أول مره أشوف حد يكره الشوكولاته .
شكرا للمرور .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## tota E (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من فوائد الشوكولاته ....و مضارها .*

أنا بحب الشكولاتة جدا وكمان ابنى وبنتى بس مش ممكن انى فى يوم ينفع مكلش شكولاتة:101vy:


----------



## mero_engel (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من فوائد الشوكولاته ....و مضارها .*

*انا بحب اكل شيوكلاته بس مش مدمنه يعني عادي ممكن مكلهاش لمده طويله*
*اول مره اعرف حكايه انها بتخفف من جلطه في الدم*
*انا اعرف عن الشيكولاته انها بتخن وانها بتخلي الواحد عنده باور وطاقع*
*والمعلومه اللي اعرفها كمان عن الشيوكلاته انها بتروق الاعصاب*
*لما يكون حد متعصب*
*مرسي ليك قلم حر*​


----------



## اني بل (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من فوائد الشوكولاته ....و مضارها .*

الحمد لله ان انا بحب الشوكولا الغامقة من دون حليب، طلعت مفيدة للجسم...:yahoo:

شهيتنا بقطعة شوكولا يا قلم حر 

بس عندي سؤال ل candy shops  كيف ما بتحبي الشوكولا واسمك معناه (متجر الحلويات)....:dntknw:​


----------



## قلم حر (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من فوائد الشوكولاته ....و مضارها .*



tota E قال:


> أنا بحب الشكولاتة جدا وكمان ابنى وبنتى بس مش ممكن انى فى يوم ينفع مكلش شكولاتة:101vy:


أهلا و سهلا .
نلاحظ من التقرير :
الشوكولاته ( السوداء تحديدا ) و بكميات مناسبه .......فيها فوائد .
حاولي تركزي على الشلاته السوداء ....و تناولها بكميات معقوله مناسبه .
شكرا للمرور ,
ربنا يوفقك .


----------



## قلم حر (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من فوائد الشوكولاته ....و مضارها .*



mero_engel قال:


> *انا بحب اكل شيوكلاته بس مش مدمنه يعني عادي ممكن مكلهاش لمده طويله*
> 
> *اول مره اعرف حكايه انها بتخفف من جلطه في الدم*
> *انا اعرف عن الشيكولاته انها بتخن وانها بتخلي الواحد عنده باور وطاقع*
> ...


شكرا للتعليق و الاٍضافه الجميله .
الشوكولاته ( من التقرير ) السوداء مفيده بكميات مدروسه ......مضره بكميات كبيره .......دي حاجه لازه ننتبه لها ........الكميات الكبيره أكيد بتزيد الوزن خصوصا لوجود السكر بكميات كبيره في الشوكولاته المصنعه .
أما عن تهدئه الأعصاب : فعلا للشوكولاته تأثير على الحاله النفسيه و العصبيه ( لكن مش للتعصيب بشكل خاص ......بالرغم من أن القيام بأي عمل - و منه الأكل - يخفف من عصبية أي شخص ) .......لكن اٍدمانه مضر .
شكرا للمرور و التعليق الجوهري .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من فوائد الشوكولاته ....و مضارها .*



Joyful Song قال:


> الحمد لله ان انا بحب الشوكولا الغامقة من دون حليب، طلعت مفيدة للجسم...:yahoo:​
> 
> شهيتنا بقطعة شوكولا يا قلم حر ​
> 
> بس عندي سؤال ل candy shops كيف ما بتحبي الشوكولا واسمك معناه (متجر الحلويات)....:dntknw:​


شكرا للمرور ..... و كويس اٍنك متعود ( طبيعيا ) على عاده صحيه .....بس ما تكترش:hlp: !
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------

